# Social Work working conditions in Australia



## brian_84

Hi there! As you can guess, I'm a Social Worker.
I'm argentinian and I'm planning moving to Australia along with my wife.
Can anybody tell me what's the situation with Social Workers in Au?
I read a lot about Australia having a solid social policie structure, along as strong ivestments in welfare issues.
On this basis, I was wondering about salaries and work conditions of Social Workers, since our profession is listed on SOL chart.
Anyone who can tell me something about it?
It would be much appreciated


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Australian working conditions are of a elevated standard. Australian industrial relations are characterized by fairly high union membership and a federally driven, but state determined, obligatory arbitration and conciliation system.


----------



## brian_84

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your help! Although I read and heard about Australian working conditions in general, my doubts are specifically related to "Social Work" discipline.
I mean, i'm wondering about working conditions of professional Social Workers.
For ex.: Salaries, intervention spaces, types of intervention, job offers, etc.


----------



## Wanderer

I thought Brian that there may have been a reference to prfessional associations via Social Worker - 272511 but not so though you can follow the link and see if anything comes up on the ABS site.

You will find that all social workers will mostly either work for the state governments with Social Security departments, DOCS as some are called and not sure whether C is for children or community but you will find that there will be separation between children and community generally and it'll be the state government employees that will engage the police where needed to back them up with inspection visits or intervention orders, all that usually being a position of last resort and too often you do see media coverage of the worst cases where intervention did not happen earlier enough the social workers often being in a dammed if they do and dammed if they do not situation you may be aware of for I can imagine that you could face similar issues in Argentina.

Salary levels are probably not notoriously high as for many other professions and whilst I have no real idea myself, I'd think that people would probably start at somewhere in the $40,000 - $50,000 range and progress upwards to say 60 - 70G for more senior officers with substantial experience in government PS positions and higher managerial positions could be in the 80 -100 G area.

Away from the major cities you will also likely find social workers employed by local councils, more so possibly in child and youth development programs and employment whilst having its local politics flavour is probably a bit more autonomous than working for the state government, perhaps more professionally rewarding too depending on what area you want to be involved with and though salaries may be a bit lower than being in the government PS, it'll not be all that bad.

But for detailed information, have a look by searching for the different state departments and/or looking up some larger local councils and even the capital cities have their city councils as do all outlying separate suburban and more rural areas.


----------



## brian_84

*Thanks, again!*

Thanks a lot for the info! As I can see, salaries are a little bit higher for SW in Australia (compared with Argentinian's). Here salaries get better as you got away from big cities - for ex.: highest salaries come from far Patagonian provinces at south Argentina).
About intervention issues, I guess that's Social Worker's karma. Argentina it's not the exception, in addition, we have to face the lack of intervention resources all the time, since social wellfare and social policies are not a priority in argentinians (and some other south and central americans) goverments since mid 70's.
Many times, there's not much difference between Social Worker needs and the ones from people on the other side of the desk. lol
Anyway, thank's for the info I'll keep on looking for details, now I now where to look!
Greetings!

.


----------



## social worker

Hi, I am a social work student, and what I have noticed is that Australia hasn't regulated the social work profession, so as such, job ads can be called anything, and people who have worked in the industry without qualifications can be shortlisted for the job before any new social work graduates might be.. Its a shame, I have to say, that when I search for 'social work' jobs, I can't find many, yet if I search for 'social work' jobs in the UK, they are plentiful, they really value the profession there. I hope the AASW can change some of the policies that exist in the industry to place more value on our qualifications.


----------



## John...WW

Hi Brian,

I would agree with Wanderer above. However I can add from personal experience in a regional area, North Queensland. In general there are two major employers here for Social Workers, Child Safety and Queensland Health, both state Government departments. From my experience the majority of Social Workers avoid Child Safety if possible. The hours are long and interventions intense as mentioned by Wanderer. It is also very under staffed and struggling to meet the most important need in the community. Queensland Health fairs a little better and has a diversity of Social Work positions. When you get away from these organisations the positions become a lot more competitive, however more rewarding and diverse. The pay for some of these can also be lower. 

An option for you may be to target positions that involve support at a cultural / immigrant level. Your experience from another culture may provide for you an advantage especially as Australia is a very multi-cultural place.

Hope I have been of some assistance.

Regards


John Matthews


----------



## brian_84

John...WW said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I would agree with Wanderer above. However I can add from personal experience in a regional area, North Queensland. In general there are two major employers here for Social Workers, Child Safety and Queensland Health, both state Government departments. From my experience the majority of Social Workers avoid Child Safety if possible. The hours are long and interventions intense as mentioned by Wanderer. It is also very under staffed and struggling to meet the most important need in the community. Queensland Health fairs a little better and has a diversity of Social Work positions. When you get away from these organisations the positions become a lot more competitive, however more rewarding and diverse. The pay for some of these can also be lower.
> 
> An option for you may be to target positions that involve support at a cultural / immigrant level. Your experience from another culture may provide for you an advantage especially as Australia is a very multi-cultural place.
> 
> Hope I have been of some assistance.
> 
> Regards
> 
> John Matthews


Thanks a lot John!
It's good to have precise information, mostly coming form your experience.
About Child Safety work... well, I guess I'm one of the SW who try to avoid children related works when it's up to me. However, right now im working with a interdisciplnary team (along with psychologists, speech therapists, special teachers, etc.) boarding children who have learning difficulties at school (primary level - I guess you call it Elementary -). My job is to assess if social conditions are favorable, or not, to teaching-learning process.
According to your suggestion I'd love to work in cultural / immigrant level. One of the attractive factors of Australia is its multicultarlism indeed.
Thanks again John, this kind of post helps a lot.
Regards.

Brian


----------



## zcodia

*Human rights issues*

"Technocrat without borders" Technocrat around the world voluntarily help solve the issues and develop resources from the street level.


----------

